# Help Naming My Son



## C. M. Sheffield (May 2, 2011)

My wife and I need help naming our fourth child and third son. We've narrowed it down to two names. Cast your vote for the one you prefer.

NOTE: The results of this poll are non-binding!


----------



## AThornquist (May 2, 2011)

Why are Taebo and Chuck Norris not contenders?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 2, 2011)

Why not both? Jedidiah Abraham Sheffield.

Of course, you do realize that first name will lend itself to all sorts of "Jedi jokes."


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 3, 2011)

Consider Gideon it will be the next popular name a good strong name


----------



## Osage Bluestem (May 3, 2011)

David

That's a good one


----------



## jwithnell (May 3, 2011)

Hmmm, I can see why you would have a hard time choosing; I can think of good reasons to choose either. I like the "both" idea.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 3, 2011)

Of course nick names are always a concern as well. With Abraham you have "Abe" and with Jedidiah, "Jed." As for naming him Abraham Jedidiah, 1) that's quite a mouthful and 2) we have a middle name figured out.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 3, 2011)

Tough one.  I went with Abraham though because I think Abe sounds better than Jed.


----------



## he beholds (May 3, 2011)

I think Jedidiah is a much cooler name, if you are looking for the cool factor. (No offense any Abes out there.) Jed is not only biblical, but it's kind of hip too. 
I don't think Jedi nicknames would come unless you start it (or some other grown person). I'm old enough to know what a Jedi is, but still don't really. (Shhh, don't tell my husband.) Your son's peers will probably not be too concerned with Jedi's. Abraham sounds like an old dude. (Maybe Father Abraham having many sons is stuck in my head too often!)


----------



## TimV (May 3, 2011)

Megatron


----------



## TimV (May 3, 2011)

That's because you're sick, Josh. Sorry, but someone needed to say it.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 3, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Baby Baptized Billy



Hmmmmm . . . no.


----------



## JennyG (May 3, 2011)

Hopefully he *will* be beloved of Jehovah, - how likely do you think he will be to earn the other name's meaning??


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 3, 2011)

Jedidiah 'Drybones' Sheffield


----------



## T.A.G. (May 3, 2011)

I second Megatron lol

No really I am a fan of Abraham


----------



## HAS (May 3, 2011)

I think you should name him Hardy, because that means, uh, it means, well, ... I like it. And a real smart person has it, too.

Hardy
Pastor
Auburn Hills, MI
New Covenant Church
SBC/Reformed Baptist


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 3, 2011)

I think you should choose a name from amongst these options.

[video]http://youtu.be/4CV91pS-KDI[/video]


----------



## au5t1n (May 3, 2011)

Jedidiah. It does sound cooler, and on top of that, talk about a picture of grace. David has lost a son because of his sin and God gives him a son from the same woman with whom he committed adultery, names him Beloved of the Lord, and makes him the heir to the throne and the ancestor of the Messiah. That's grace.


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 3, 2011)

I voted for Jedidiah, But if you can't figure it out between the two names then William always makes a dandy name


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 3, 2011)

There's always 'PraiseGod Barebones' I suppose.


----------



## dudley (May 3, 2011)

They are both good names and go well with Sheffield. I am partial to Jedidiah and voted as such. After my vote it was13 /14 in favor of Abraham...but it is close almost a split....Like I said bith are great names. My younger son wanted to name his first son Abraham however he and is wife settled on Luke Matthew Davis, two fine new testament names and Gospel writers.


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2011)

What is the middle name??? It's got to sound good together. I think Abraham sounds better with Sheffield, but the middle name should factor in too. 

Jed is good if you want him to be a hillbilly.


----------



## baron (May 4, 2011)

I voted for Jedidiah. Reminds me of Jed Clampett from Beverly Hillbillies.

This name intrigues me seeing it's only used in 2 Sam. 12:25. It's the name for Solomon but it seemed Solomon never used it.


----------



## Kim G (May 4, 2011)

We have a Jedidiah at our church. He's 3. We call him Jeddy. It's cute.


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2011)

TimV said:


> Megatron


 
One slight revision makes it perfect: Metatron.


----------



## athanatos (May 5, 2011)

Jedidiah sounds way cooler, though he will be questioned whether he belonged to an amish community. Jed sounds more natural and reasonable than Abe to me.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 6, 2011)

I'd like to thank all those who provided meaningful responses to the options given. And to those who's responses were less than sane, thanks anyway


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 7, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I'd like to thank all those who provided meaningful responses to the options given. And to those who's responses were less than sane, thanks anyway


 
Hey, I resent that insinuation Sir!

I am perfectly sane.

wibble


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 7, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> Hey, I resent that insinuation Sir!
> 
> I am perfectly sane.
> 
> wibble



You mentioned Praise-God Barebones but forgot his brother "If-Christ-Had-Not-of-Died-for-Thee-Thou-Wouldest-Have-Been-Damned Barebones." His nickname was said to be "Damn Bones."


----------

